# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 15



## krawutz (30 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## comatron (30 Jan. 2017)

Kein Wunder, dass aus eigenartigen amerikanischen Kindern eigenartige amerikanische Erwachsene werden.


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Jan. 2017)

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Nett  :thx:dir


----------

